# Wealdstone Police Station - Harrow – May 2016



## mockney reject (May 29, 2016)

_The History_


Wealdstone was built as a Police station with magistrate’s court, but later became part library but then entirely police station. 

It was built in 1908-9 by J Dixon Butler in Free Tudor style. It is now a GRADE: II Listed, fronting the High Street and extending to the rear around a courtyard. The building itself was listed on the 20 November 1998. 

Built of red brick with stone dressings, distinctive rooftop balustrades and mansard Westmoreland slate roof with end and central brick and stone capped chimneystacks. There are two storeys; with stunning leaded windows. 

The right hand entrance was the Police Station, the left hand entrance the Magistrates Court. The Cell block accommodation comprised of one detention room and one very stunning tiled cell. 


In its final days the police station was closed to the public but the Wealdstone Anti-Social Behaviour Partnership (WASP) Team was based there and had to relocate on full closure.

The site is currently for sale although it isn’t the first time the station has come under threat, in 2003 a 200 signature petition was prepared in a bid to save it.

Then in 2008 the issue arose again 100 years after it was first built under police plans to redevelop its estate, which were ultimately scrapped.

It is noted for its Free Tudor style and distinctive features, including a Mansard Westmoreland slate roof and elaborate keystones carved into the archway at the entrance.

_The Explore_

Out on the prowl with @slayaaaa as normal and after a few dead ends he pointed us in this direction…

Well it’s not the first time we’ve ended up in the hands of the police on an explore but this time it was 
just their station and the cops had long gone. 

The building its self is a stunning early 1900’s “Sweeney” type metropolitan police station, sadly the signs and external blue light have long gone but the rest of the building made up for it. The staircase alone was worth the clamber over the wall. But then we found the cell…

As always stupidity showed itself on this explore and this time I was the full on culprit. My mind was obviously on something else as I shut the large main doors behind us and locked us in the void between the hoarding and the building lol. What made it even worse was that as I was shutting the doors, I knew what was going to happen and even said to @slayaaaa this will lock wont it. Twat….

Not my best set of pics but enjoy and go do a visit


----------



## SlimJim (May 29, 2016)

Damn cool bit of pig farm! Nicely done.


----------



## smiler (May 29, 2016)

That is the nicest cop shop I've seen, great work M:R, if you're going to lock yourselves in you choose well, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (May 29, 2016)

This is brilliant, nice one Mockney Reject.


----------



## jsp77 (May 29, 2016)

Nice one M.R I enjoyed this report, thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 29, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that set...z


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 30, 2016)

Very nice. This building has character. What could be done to it is open it as a museum and show policing back to the Victorian times, such as uniforms, criminals etc.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2016)

What a beauty! A great write and images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (May 31, 2016)

Amazing set of images, thanks for sharing


----------



## unknown2k16 (Aug 14, 2016)

I went there last night, how did you manage to get it? The doors were nailed closed


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 14, 2016)

That's great, really enjoyed that. Couldn't help but laugh at the end there - well done for getting in and especially out!


----------



## andylen (Aug 14, 2016)

Lovely set of pics. Nicely taken, keep it up.


----------



## mockney reject (Aug 15, 2016)

unknown2k16 said:


> I went there last night, how did you manage to get it? The doors were nailed closed



who said we used a door


----------



## mockney reject (Aug 15, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> That's great, really enjoyed that. Couldn't help but laugh at the end there - well done for getting in and especially out!



it was pure stupid comedy lol


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 15, 2016)

mockney reject said:


> it was pure stupid comedy lol



The best kind of comedy! As I was reading it I could just picture it in my mind!


----------



## unknown2k16 (Aug 16, 2016)

mockney reject said:


> who said we used a door



ahh man! I'm going to have to figure this one out. I seem to think that large gate in the middle has a clue (fingers crossed) 

Also curious about the lighting in those shots.. were you locked up overnight


----------

